# Suche ISLABIKES BEINN 20 oder MTB CYCLETECH MOSKITO oder VELOTRAUM



## oskarwoodstock (22. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich suche für meinen Sohn ein gebrauchtes ISLABIKES BEINN 20 large oder ein MTB CYCLETECH MOSKITO, gerne auch ein VELOTRAUM K1.

Hat bis März 2012 Zeit, Versand nach Österreich sollte kein Problem sein!

Bitte um Angebote per PN

Danke Klaus


----------



## oskarwoodstock (4. Oktober 2011)

Suche nicht mehr, anscheinend gibts diese bikes nicht am Gebrauchtmarkt. Hab jetzt ein 20" KTM Wild Thing für meinen 4 1/2 jährigen gekauft. Ist noch etwas groß aber nächsten Frühling passt es perfekt. Ich wolte zwar ein bike ohne Federgabel, aber das KTM ist etwa gleich schwer wie CUBE, GIANT usw.
LG
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mike79 (5. Oktober 2011)

frisch von willhaben? , dürft wirklich noch sehr groß sein oder? Mein hat in dem Alter mit 16 zoll begonnen...


----------



## chris5000 (5. Oktober 2011)

> , dürft wirklich noch sehr groß sein oder?



Das kann schon gut hinhauen. Jetzt viereinhalb. Im März 5. Kinder sind bei identischem Alter sehr verschieden groß und haben auch bei gleicher größe noch sehr verschiedene Schrittlängen. Meiner Tochter hat ein 20" Beinn (large) zum 5ten Geburtstag sehr gut gepasst: Beide Füße gleichzeitig mit etwas mehr als den Zehenspitzen auf dem Boden. 
(wie groß ktm/cycletech/velotraum ausfallen weiß ich aber zugegebenermaßen nicht)


----------



## oskarwoodstock (6. Oktober 2011)

Das bike ist nicht von willhaben, gute gebrauchte 20er sind rar, es gibt hauptsächlich Schrott. Natürlich ist das Rad zzt. etwas zu groß aber ich wollte für ein paar Monate nicht noch ein 16er kaufen. Mein Kleiner ist übrigens gleich vom 12er auf das 20er umgestiegen, erstaunlicherweise ganz problemlos. 
Klaus


----------



## wefunkster (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab hier ein Islabikes Beinn 20 small, was als Tourer aufgebaut ist, mit Schutzblechen, Marathon Supreme Faltreifen (325g), Ergon GX1, Wellgo m111 (232g das PAAR!)
Die Fotos hier sind aktuell von heute und auch die wenigen Kratzer hab ich nicht unterschlagen:

*BEINN 20 Album klicken!*






Das Rad hat mich unterm Strich mit den zusätzlichen Teilen (vor allem die leichten Reifen) knapp 500 Euro gekostet; ist dafür aber auch endgeil und (wie auf den Bildern zu sehen) noch quasi neuwertig!

Haken: Ich warte noch (bis Montag) auf Antwort von einen Bekannten, dem ich eine Option auf das Bike gegeben hab. Ich nehme aber gerne schon ernsthafte Gebote dafür per PM entgegen.


----------

